# Crazy Bamboom Paint!



## naijapretty (May 31, 2008)

hi guys, I just had to share this...
So, there i was this morning, depotting and playing with my makeup, when I decide to look up my bamboom paint, which i got begining of may from a mac store in virginia. i unscrew the top, tube facing upwards and it starts slowly rising! i wasnt putting pressure on it, it was being squeezed out as if by an invisible hand (the ghost of mac products discarded in a fit of annoyance maybe?)
i have to place the still leaking tube on my laptop, the only smooth surface nearby and look for an empty container. i eventually had to discard some carmex n use it. meanwhile, bamboom's still leaking!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





this is my second time with a mac tube that i had problems (first was lipglass in clear) and my first paint. so i'm asking, have you ladies ever had a problem like this or am i destined to not have a good relationship with any mac product in a tube container?


----------



## sdtjefferson (May 31, 2008)

My bamboom also leaked out of the tube whenever I used.  I finally put it in an empty sample jar I had around.  It's actually easier for me to use that way because I can better control the amount of product i'm using.


----------



## sofabean (Jun 1, 2008)

stuff like that only happens to me when the temperature is really really hot. i have to be careful when i open my lipgloss squeeze tubes because they'll just start spilling out like crazy.


----------



## pahblov (Jun 2, 2008)

This always happens to me with paints... I find it helps if you unroll the bottom bit to relieve some of the nature pressure the tube puts on the paint.... also, make sure you screw that carmex container tight, so that your paint doesn't dry out!!


----------



## erine1881 (Jun 2, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *pahblov* 

 
_This always happens to me with paints... I find it helps if you unroll the bottom bit to relieve some of the nature pressure the tube puts on the paint.... also, make sure you screw that carmex container tight, so that your paint doesn't dry out!!_

 
ditto.  just unroll the fold at the bottom and that should take care of it.


----------



## aziajs (Jun 2, 2008)

It happens all the time to people.  I haven't had too many problems with it.


----------



## blazeno.8 (Jun 2, 2008)

This happens with anything in a metal tube (I've had this problem with watercolors, acrylics, makeup, you name it).  It was one of the reasons that MAC wanted to switch to paint pots from my understanding of the situation.

What I usually do in this situation is apply pressure to the bottom of the tube one the "corners" I guess you could call them... sometimes it will make a downward suction that will bring the product back down.  If there's actually product down there, it could make things worse though...


----------



## duch3ss25 (Jun 2, 2008)

Like everyone said, unroll the bottom of the paint. Also, I find that it helps to put it first in the refrigerator for a few minutes before actually using it. This sort of "calm" down the paint. HTH a bit!


----------



## naijapretty (Jun 5, 2008)

thanks guys and I'm gonna sellotape the top of thst carmex pot!


----------



## Honor1 (Jun 15, 2008)

Yes, unroll the the tube some at the bottom.  That should do the trick for you.  Also, keep them in a cool place if possible.  I love my Bamboo Paint!


----------

